# Looking for female Thailand Ex Pat to help out with New UK TV programme



## Houseofgrazia

Hello Expats,

I am writing from a television production company called Atomized TV based in London.

We are currently working on a new television programme in collaboration with both SKY TV and Grazia magazine called “The House of Grazia”.

In a nutshell the show focuses on women who have something in their lives that they want to change (for example changing their profession or making a risky relationship choice) and through coming to the house they learn the skills to achieve this whilst also getting a fab makeover and a good pamper!

One of the cast is looking to relocate to Thailand and so we are seeking an ex pat women who has already made the move to speak with her via phone or Skype tomorrow afternoon around 2PM UK time (for no longer than half and hour). The conversation will not be filmed as it is just to allow her to gain knowledge of what the move entails and to hear any of your own personal experiences in order to give her a better understanding of the whole process.

If you are interested in helping out then I would be grateful if you could get in touch via the forum or alternatively contact me at [email protected]

Many thanks,

Jonathan


----------

